# Donnie Christian Studios



## DonnieChristian (Sep 25, 2004)

Hello this is Donnie Christian from Donnie Christian Studios. Some of you will remember me from DS Soundware. Well DS Soundware is no longer and it is now Donnie Christian Studios. I hope everyone is doing well and check us out if your in the need for some new sounds! Here is a quick listing of our new libraries...

Solo Flute Series (flute, alto flute, and piccolo)

Solo Clarinet Series (Bb soprano clarinet, Eb clarinet, Bb bass clarinet)

Solo Bassoon

Solo Oboe

Solo English Horn

Solo Cello

Orchestral Percussion (over 30 gigs!!)

Chromatic Percussion

Concert Venus Harp

Handbells


For more information and demos please visit our website.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi Donnie,

Welcome to V.I. I went to your site and listened to your music demos. Very nice! You also have Giga-format? 

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 26, 2004)

Sorry, I just read the info-page. You do have Giga-format... great!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 26, 2004)

Hehee, look who's here!

Welcome Donnie, from a happy LOP user.

Have you already exchanged initial greetings with Simon? :lol: :wink: 

Nice to have you here, regards,


----------



## DonnieChristian (Sep 26, 2004)

Peter Roos said:


> Hehee, look who's here!
> 
> Welcome Donnie, from a happy LOP user.
> 
> ...



Hi Peter! Good to see you here. I don't have any beef with Simon. That was ages ago. I hope this forum can be a fresh start for ALL of us!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 26, 2004)

I hope we'll be hearing some great new stuff of yours!

Cheers,


----------



## Edgen (Sep 26, 2004)

Hello there Donnie!! Heading over to check out your libraries now! 

*edit..

Ok, I just checked the demo! I really dig the drum library and heck.. just about everything else too!

A suggestion on the site.. Perhaps add a .mp3 demo to each of the libraries versus going to the demo section and hunting down a library specific to that instrument.

Anyway, great work!  Time to start saving up a few to get a few of your libraries! I'm surprised I haven't seen this before, but I guess I'm pretty new in the digital music. Also, are your libraries on Sounds Online? That's my first stop shop whenever I'm looking for new stuff. Or... if you know of a better place, i'm all ears!

/j


----------



## DonnieChristian (Sep 26, 2004)

Edgen said:


> Hello there Donnie!! Heading over to check out your libraries now!
> 
> *edit..
> 
> ...




You can either buy direct at http://www.donniechristianstudios.com or you can buy from MTLC. Both places will have the same price.

Thanks for checking us out!


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey Donnie. Another happy LOP user here. 8)


----------

